# Coaching Changes....like sands through the hourglass.....



## timbuck (Jun 8, 2021)

Hearing of quite a few changes lately.  Post your updates or any scoop on what is happening.
A few that I've heard of (these are all on the girls side):

Baker out at Blues and will be a trainer for Slammers. (But he is still on the blues website)
Randy Dodge to Pats
Neil Powell out at Pats (also heard that "others" have also left but don't have any names)
Toumi out at West Coast
A few coaches left Liverpool this winter and went to Pats
Looks like some Slammers coaching changes between affiliates and some of their RL teams


----------



## Giesbock (Jun 8, 2021)

Toumi’s departure voluntary for personal reasons…


----------



## GT45 (Jun 8, 2021)

Baker is still coaching Blues teams through the end of season.


----------



## Speed (Jun 8, 2021)

Dan Richards from Pats to Strikers


----------



## Speed (Jun 8, 2021)

What Liverpool coaches?


----------



## timbuck (Jun 8, 2021)

Speed said:


> What Liverpool coaches?


Silva and Sauder.   I think this happened a while ago (they played Spring under Pats)


----------



## Soccermom18 (Jun 9, 2021)

Speed said:


> What Liverpool coaches?


O’Kennedy also went to Pats.


----------



## Bethsoccer (Jun 9, 2021)

Since West Coast FC dropped ECNL.  I hear that Betsy Duerksen left West Coast G06 ECRL to Pats G06 ECRL.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Jun 9, 2021)

Bethsoccer said:


> Since West Coast FC dropped ECNL.  I hear that Betsy Duerksen left West Coast G06 ECRL to Pats G06 ECRL.


07, but yeah.


----------



## Bethsoccer (Jun 9, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Toumi’s departure voluntary for personal reasons…



We heard that Abdelghani _Toumi_ commuted from San Diego to WCFC.  I assume the commute was an issue. He is listed as Technical Director with San Diego Strikers/ Rebels SC Central San Diego.


----------



## RJonesUSC (Jun 9, 2021)

Bethsoccer said:


> We heard that Abdelghani _Toumi_ commuted from San Diego to WCFC.  I assume the commute was an issue. He is listed as Technical Director with San Diego Strikers/ Rebels SC Central San Diego.


The drive was the issue.

I believe that the Strikers info was there even prior to him being at WC. He will be coaching somewhere in SD but I haven't heard where yet.


----------



## Bethsoccer (Jun 10, 2021)

This popped up in my email this morning.






*7/26-7/29 • 9AM-12PM
$300 PER PLAYER*

Open to Boys & Girls, ages 7-14
Bonita Creek Park • 3010 La Vida • Newport Beach • 92660

 REGISTER NOW ​




Coach Greg Baker has 25 years of coaching experience. He has given over 60,000 lessons and is the leader in teaching players how to be technical in a competitive way. As a coach, his teams have won 6 National Championships and 3 CIF titles. Greg has worked with hundreds of collegiate and professional athletes, most recently including players such as Reilyn Turner (UCLA), Samantha Williams (Stanford), Isabella D’Aquilla (Santa Clara), and Trinity Rodman (Washington Spirit). Now bringing his talents to Slammers FC, both Greg and the Slammers coaching staff aim to create the most intense, challenging, and fun experience for every player in camp. The players can expect to work on the following:
• Classroom-style tactical work.
• Game-situation technical work.
• Professional shooting technique.
• Proper, physical defending.
• Short-sided games.

 REGISTER NOW ​



So Cal Training, Corona, United States

Powered by Squarespace
Unsubscribe​


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2021)

That's the best picture they could find?


----------



## suzysoccer1 (Jun 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> That's the best picture they could find?


Yes


----------



## original805 (Jun 10, 2021)

timbuck said:


> That's the best picture they could find?


thats the only one he was smiling in


----------



## outside! (Jun 10, 2021)

The players can expect to work on the following:
• Classroom-style tactical work.
• Game-situation technical work.
• Professional shooting technique.
• Proper, physical defending.
• Short-sided games.
• Sideline temper tantrums by the coach.

There, fixed it.


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 10, 2021)

outside! said:


> The players can expect to work on the following:
> • Classroom-style tactical work.
> • Game-situation technical work.
> • Professional shooting technique.
> ...


Phew, for a second there I thought we might not get our money's worth. I'm hoping to see a chair thrown across the field!


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2021)

Technician72 said:


> Phew, for a second there I thought we might not get our money's worth. I'm hoping to see a chair thrown across the field!


"Please bring cleats, shin guards, soccer ball, water bottle and a folding chair."


----------



## Venantsyo (Jun 10, 2021)

Still, I bet that camp will be full.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2021)

Venantsyo said:


> Still, I bet that camp will be full.


50 kids full so about $15k in 3 days of work.  The plus side is that kids get 20 touches per hour.  That's a deal you cannot refuse.  lol


----------



## timbuck (Jun 10, 2021)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> 50 kids full so about $15k in 3 days of work.  The plus side is that kids get 20 touches per hour.  That's a deal you cannot refuse.  lol


Where else can you learn:
• Professional shooting technique.
• Proper, physical defending.


----------



## Soccer43 (Jun 10, 2021)

He tends to throw clip boards so the players should each have one to learn the proper technique


----------



## paytoplay (Jun 10, 2021)

I wonder if the talent will follow him from blues to the tiny club called slammers.


----------



## Sike (Jun 10, 2021)

paytoplay said:


> I wonder if the talent will follow him from blues to the tiny club called slammers.


They already have.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Jun 10, 2021)

Sike said:


> They already have.


Some people love the verbal  abuse!


----------



## keeprunning (Jun 10, 2021)

Got this one today:






						Elite Player Attacking & Defending Camp
					

The Elite Player Attacking and Defending camp will improve the technical and tactical aspects of attacking and defending.




					www.soccerperformancetraining.com


----------



## GLangevinito (Jun 11, 2021)

Bethsoccer said:


> Since West Coast FC dropped ECNL.  I hear that Betsy Duerksen left West Coast G06 ECRL to Pats G06 ECRL.


Was West Coast ever in ECNL? I thought they were DA...

That's a club that has been floundering for awhile now.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2021)

GLangevinito said:


> Was West Coast ever in ECNL? I thought they were DA...
> 
> That's a club that has been floundering for awhile now.


Pre DA they had ECNL.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 11, 2021)

For a year they had both


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 11, 2021)

On the boys side they had both.  For the girls, they never had DA or ECNL...just ECRL.

Floundering may be a bit harsh.  They have always been stronger on the boys side than the girls side.  If you look at the boys ECNL teams they have one team near the bottom, but most of their teams are near the middle of the pack (8-13 out of 20), which is respectable.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jun 11, 2021)

SoccerFan6 said:


> On the boys side they had both.  For the girls, they never had DA or ECNL...just ECRL.
> 
> Floundering may be a bit harsh.  They have always been stronger on the boys side than the girls side.  If you look at the boys ECNL teams they have one team near the bottom, but most of their teams are near the middle of the pack (8-13 out of 20), which is respectable.


Check your facts….WC was ECNL on the girls side pre-GDA (which was also Pre-Boys ECNL).


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 11, 2021)

SoccerFan6 said:


> On the boys side they had both.  For the girls, they never had DA or ECNL...just ECRL.
> 
> Floundering may be a bit harsh.  They have always been stronger on the boys side than the girls side.  If you look at the boys ECNL teams they have one team near the bottom, but most of their teams are near the middle of the pack (8-13 out of 20), which is respectable.


They had both even for 1 year at the same time under the name west coast fc and was an original member of ECNL since day 1. The same year they became OC Surf they lost ECNL then had DA and DPL. Then DA disbanded and they had GA ECRL and DPL for a year and went back to the name West Coast FC. 

I think the floundering comment was also for the girls side. They have lost a lot of players over the last 3 years first many ECNL girls left when it became DPL then many left when DA teams became GA. Not to mention many coaches including a director or two are gone. Still have some good coaches there or at least they got D. Swanson still, great coach great guy


----------



## SoccerFan6 (Jun 11, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> Check your facts….WC was ECNL on the girls side pre-GDA (which was also Pre-Boys ECNL).


My bad, I meant to speak to the last few years.  But I clearly said "never" and "always" in my post, so my mistake.  Thanks for calling me on it.


----------



## ToonArmy (Jun 17, 2021)

timbuck said:


> Hearing of quite a few changes lately.  Post your updates or any scoop on what is happening.
> A few that I've heard of (these are all on the girls side):
> 
> Baker out at Blues and will be a trainer for Slammers. (But he is still on the blues website)
> ...


Where did Neil Powell end up?


----------



## Technician72 (Jun 17, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Where did Neil Powell end up?


I can neither confirm or deny that he's been spotted at Silverlakes


----------



## Calikid (Jun 23, 2021)

Doug Swanson is not only a great coach but a class act as well.


----------



## Footy30 (Jun 24, 2021)

Calikid said:


> Doug Swanson is not only a great coach but a class act as well.


I agree..... Is he still at West Coast?


----------



## Red card (Jun 24, 2021)

ToonArmy said:


> Where did Neil Powell end up?


Legends


----------



## soccermail2020 (Jun 24, 2021)

Red card said:


> Legends


What team will he have? I heard ECRL 2006. 

Rumor is that the south 2006 team is bragging that they will get ECRL this year. Any chance of that?


----------



## ADPSOCCER (Jun 29, 2021)

Barry Ritson takes the reins of the GA 2005’s – LA SURF
					






					wearelasurf.com


----------

